# Ikariam : Donations



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

mabie..........

Its about time we started having some alliance rules 
as any big other alliance in the game has

we need to have a set in stone a minimum donation amount dont meet the minimum amount kicked out untill the mimimum amount is reached
small towns can have a bit of breathing time then smaller amounts up to lvl 10

town 5 = 5,000 in both resourses
town 6 = 6,000 in both resourses
town 7 = 7,000 in both resourses
town 8 = 8,000 in both resourses
town 9 = 9,000 in both resourses
town 10 = 20,000 in both resourses
town 11 = 22,000 in both resourses
town 12 = 24,000 in both resourses
town 13 = 26,000 in both resourses
town 14 = 28,000 in both resourses
town 15 = 30,000 in both resourses
town 16 = 32,000 in both resourses
town 17 = 34,000 in both resourses
town 18 = 36,000 in both resourses
town 19 = 38,000 in both resourses
town 20 = 40,000 in both resourses
town 21 = 42,000 in both resourses
town 22 = 44,000 in both resourses
town 23 = 46,000 in both resourses
town 24 = 48,000 in both resourses
town 25 = 50,000 in both resourses


this should take effect on the first of October to give us all time to get up to minimum requirments

anybody not meeting the minimum requirements should be reported to me 
if a second player reports aswell the member will be booted untill doantions are up to scratch

harsh but stops all the arguing
anybody donating more than the amounts above is personal choice and cant expect people to keep up

id like peoples opinions on the above


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

JamesGarner said:


> id like peoples opinions on the above


:lol::lol::lol:

Would do but the swear filters wouldn't let me !!!

Time to find a new alliance me thinks :wave:

.


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave:

i was thinking more about the amounts
its a long time ago i was at 1 lvl10 town so cannot remember if 40k's worth of donations was a lot or not


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure we need it so rigid - how about as a guideline, you AREN'T allowed to have a level 17 town, with 290 people, and contribute *zero* then when a fellow alliance member points this out get smart and call him cheeky ? 

Just a thought  

Or how about we use the leeching tool mentioned by Alan - as long as you aren't classified as leeching you are not kicked out but you get a polite warning first from an allliance member and you have to respond positively? 

That doesn't seem unfair....


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good job I'm not on DW islands.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Its an alliance, not a dictatorship....


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

true but its an alliance with arguing members

"you get a polite warning first" yeah thats only fair

"Its an alliance, not a dictatorship...." why im asking for peoples opinions not not just asking beardboy without letting people know


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

mark1319 said:


> Good job I'm not on DW islands.


lol didnt think of that nobody will go on the dwi's if people can see what they are donating


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Its an alliance, not a dictatorship....


Asbsolutely, and with democracies/alliances there are responsibilities, and if people don't meet those.....what do you do?

I'd say what is being proposed is democratic really, that's why it's being discussed here. If it was a dictatorship someone would just be kicking people out based on their own rules. You'd also be dissappeared in the night with no trace for lesser offences than non-contribution in a game


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I'm sorry but it seems that I will be having to find another alliance.

The amounts being quoted are too high. 

I'm not taking that much out of the mines at the moment because I'm building an army. I can't do both because its so damned expensive. Its an alliance and only a game. I see where everyone is coming from when they have put so much into the mines and you see people that aren't putting in so much.

I say that the people that have not put in at least 80k wood should and those who have done so shouldn't put in until the rest have.

Not too sure if people will agree but hey its only a game


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to clarify are you going by the old fashioned 'thousand rule'



> town 11 = 22,000 in both resourses


are you saying :

22,000 in Luxury AND 22,00 in Wood
or
11,000 in luxury AND 11,00 in wood ?

BTW the more modern way of calculating is the Breafious method :

Quote :



> Breafious: Each person will be checked how much workers he has. A certain ammount of workers equals a lvl that was needed to put that many workers at work. Everyone has to donate a percentage (that's the parameter) of the wood needed to get to the level he/she is using the workers for.


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

CharlyLou said:


> Not too sure if people will agree but hey its only a game


I think it's starting to become a bit more than that for some people.


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

the amounts were pretty much off the top of my head and are happily open to negotiation
to be fair i worked backwards fron a lvl 20 town 
22,000 in each at 1 lvl 11 town is a lot

there are lots of ways of setting the amounts the town sizes is just the simplest
i change the amount of people i have in the resourses almost daily
and im not the one who will know if people are donating or not


at the end of the day i dont give a s**t as im not on a dwi and dont need to be
just trying to resolve all the messages about people not donating and nothing ever happening about it


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I'm not sure we need it so rigid - how about as a guideline, *you AREN'T allowed to have a level 17 town, with 290 people, and contribute *zero* then when a fellow alliance member points this out get smart and call him cheeky ?*
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> ...


Ahh, bringing that up again, yes i said your msg too me was cheeky because you called me a hypocrite for asking for a little extra wood into 1 of the mines, but your sharp eye noticed that i had not yet put any wood into the sawmill, shame your eagle eye failed to notice that on the same island i am the top contributer in the crystal mine.

I think you need to stop going on with the "lvl17/18 town, 290 workers:argie: , ZERO contributions (its actually around 6 - 7k now ) boo hoooo"

If i am going to be forced to put into the sawmill that is at a fairly high lvl then i will start cutting my input into the luxury mines which are at a lower lvl than the sawmills.

Right im off to work.

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

How are we going to resolve this as to some people it does seem to be a problem.


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

CharlyLou said:


> How are we going to resolve this as to some people it does seem to be a problem.


An alliance war:lol:

Winner decides, it's not very productive, but could be a good laugh. Just trying to lighten things up a bit


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

A donation race first to 500,000 wins and decides

wont need to worry about minimum amounts either then


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

ooohhh what do we win then.....


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

I brought this topic up before Here quite a while ago And received absolutly no replies.
I think people are in denial that WE ate a TEAM and WE need to work TOGETHER to crack this game!
IMO, if people can build up a town to level whatever then they should be donating accordingly.
THe fact remains that it is irrelevant whether you use the resourse or not, so long as you are on the island it's at your disposal and you should be donating.

This Alliance has the potential to go far IF we all work TOGETHER!

This is just my opinion so please feel free to :devil: away!
and before anyone starts lookin up my donations, I may not have my donations up to the levels I have proposed but If they were made mandatory I'd deliver with pleasure.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

i have no idea what this thread is about!!!


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> i have no idea what this thread is about!!!


Its a web game....ikariam.com World Epsilon


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

CharlyLou said:


> Well I'm sorry but it seems that I will be having to find another alliance.
> 
> The amounts being quoted are too high.


High, they're easy. I've already donated 140k on one island, all but two are not at 50k yet, 33k and 42k but then they are only lvl 20 towns.

I've tried to donate to help others who join at the bottom. I have so much wood its coming out my ears, what are other ppl doing with it!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Right, but what are these donations?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

No idea what you guys are on about but looks good to me, carry on :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Right, but what are these donations?


Come down to the NHS and say you want to donate, they'll sort you out :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Ahh, bringing that up again, yes i said your msg too me was cheeky because you called me a hypocrite for asking for a little extra wood into 1 of the mines, but your sharp eye noticed that i had not yet put any wood into the sawmill, shame your eagle eye failed to notice that on the same island i am the top contributer in the crystal mine.
> 
> I think you need to stop going on with the "lvl17/18 town, 290 workers:argie: , ZERO contributions (its actually around 6 - 7k now ) boo hoooo"
> 
> ...


OK, if you are happy that you reacted in a mature way to a perfectly reasonable request and then you want to name and shame yourself in this way then go ahead, you've highlighted your own hypocrisy. 

And I'll be the judge of what I need to stop doing, thanks. It didn't take a "sharp" or "eagle" eye, it jumped right out as 0 contributions sit at the bottom of the table. I only looked to see what I needed to contribute.

It isn't about choosing which mines you wish to donate to, being in a community doesn't work like that so that is irrelevant. I think you've blown this out of proportion by not acting reasonably in response to a reasonable request from someone allegedly another member of the same alliance as you. Yours is the only clear case of leeching I can see in any of the naming and shaming rallymadnad did (although you sensibly made some donation prior to that so it didn't look quite so bad). Your proud response to my request was that you would soon be level 18, well done you!

If you feel you've acted reasonably then we'll have to agree to disagree. I'm glad to see you have since put right the leeching on that resource. :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

CharlyLou said:


> How are we going to resolve this as to some people it does seem to be a problem.


Charly, are you saying you have no issue with people who don't contribute their fair share when fully able to do so? Then to make matters worse get irate about it being raised with them and try to justify it to a fellow alliance member's reasonable message? I certainly would struggle to defend such people if they called on the alliance to do so.


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Charly, are you saying you have no issue with people who don't contribute their fair share when fully able to do so? Then to make matters worse get irate about it being raised with them and try to justify it to a fellow alliance member's reasonable message? I certainly would struggle to defend such people if they called on the alliance to do so.


I do have issue with people not putting into the mines but rules need to be implemented that are fair.

Nobody needs to be named and shamed though and nobody needs to get on their high horse about it either.

My question was how are we going to resolve this matter without there being some fight about it.


----------



## JamesGarner (Jan 29, 2007)

does anybody actually have a problem with a minimum to stay in the alliance rule idea at least ?

we can decide the actual amounts and procedures afterwards


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

If its going to get all silly with donations then im off lol


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

So am i getting this right?

There is some sort of online game with a funny name, that requires some sort of "virtual donation" and there are lots of grown men arguing over it??


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So am i getting this right?
> 
> There is some sort of online game with a funny name, that requires some sort of "virtual donation" and there are lots of grown men arguing over it??


Yup


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHA this is hilarious!!!! 

Your all nuckin futs!!!!


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

If a good compramise(sp?) can be bargained to suit all parties it'll be more than worth it, the alliance is doing great and growing well. For people talking about throwing in the towel at least let things pan out and see how it goes, I'm not on DWI so it doesn't effect me, but I'd probably be thinking of sacking it if I was.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So am i getting this right?
> 
> There is some sort of online game with a funny name, that requires some sort of "virtual donation" and there are lots of grown men arguing over it??


yep, world of warcraft is getting on my nerves tooo 

while we're on topic I am top in all my saw mills and have planned to be that way, the likes of rallymadnad filling the luxury side of things. If thats to change and i have to put 'minimum levels' in to each mine your gonna have to wait a bloomin long time

As I was "named and shamed" for not donating enough - i am top donater on 4 out of 4 islands????

MAY I SUGGEST - The 'officers of the alliance are advised of so called 'leechers'. They contact said leecher and discuss situation - acting on the information received

My fifty quids worth


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

we have already lost one member through this nonsense, how many more are we going to lose? :devil:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

How about. Donate what you can, when you can and have fun playing the game.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Why dont you just use 'leecher checker' as a firefox addon and if you show in red you can see if you need to donate....seems simple enough to me.

Then again im in EDEN alliance


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

What exactly are the donations? I am finding this really amusing! Is it some sort of points/scoring system?? Also why don't people want to donate them? Is it something to do with keeping personal points to look good at the game instead of donating them to the team as a whole to make the team look better?

Come on guys fill us in!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> What exactly are the donations? I am finding this really amusing! Is it some sort of points/scoring system?? Also why don't people want to donate them? Is it something to do with keeping personal points to look good at the game instead of donating them to the team as a whole to make the team look better?
> 
> Come on guys fill us in!


Stop taking the ****, it's not big and it's not clever


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

On each populated island there are two mills, one for timber which is the standard building material and 1 luxury mill. The luxury mills can be one of the following Crystal, Marble, Wine or Sulphur as your town expands so do the amount of villagers in that town. They are used to mine the resources on the island. To enable expansion of the mills and mine larger quantities each town on the island should donate timber. This is the problem! some people are donating more than others and aren't happy about it.

Anyway you can't join in because you haven't been invited by an existing member! So Ner


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

twhincup said:


> MAY I SUGGEST - The 'officers of the alliance are advised of so called 'leechers'. They contact said leecher and discuss situation - acting on the information received
> 
> My fifty quids worth


Sounds fair enough to me, then we don't need lots of rules. If everyone plays fair there's no need for rules. 
I don't think there was any need for anyone to go off in a huff about this.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Why dont you just use 'leecher checker' as a firefox addon and if you show in red you can see if you need to donate....seems simple enough to me.
> 
> Then again im in EDEN alliance


Totally 300% agree - this is the best way forward .

The method mentioned (1000 rule) is 'old' hat and has been replaced by the method the Leecher checker add on uses

This calculates your output against your donated input.
Thus is fair on 'newbies' to the island.

Especially if you are moving from your designated start island to DW islands - a bit of slack needs to be cut - this method (leecher checker) cuts the slack!

If you use the leecher checker add on - you will be surprised who is 'actually' leeching 

At the end of the day its not as if the mills are on a low level they are all at an advanced stage , and IMHO we should be looking at advancing into 'doing something' maybe Dopey can advise on some Military action :thumb:

.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Where'd you get the leecher checker from ? I found a non-plugin version.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Where'd you get the leecher checker from ? I found a non-plugin version.


http://ikariamlibrary.com/?content=Leacher%20Checker

Runs in conjunction with Grease monkey (like in-line scorer) :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks m8. If only I had some time left over I could detail my scruffy car!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes - , if you turn your production down this will reduce your 'leech level' (Red, Yellow, Blue - Green)

Like you say - sometimes you need to 'turbo' your production for a day or so - this should be noted and allowed for before any 'action' against an individual.

We use leecher checker on other games i'm playing on Ikariam - and it is generally a fairer system than the old 1000 rule.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes I had actually turbo'd my wood production on 89:48 where I'm more or less consistently in top 2 for wine donations but had been a bit remiss (and also not particularly using) the sawmill. I'm now focussing on that. That's why I don't think even the leecher tool is a clear cut thing but it isn't a bad indication of what's what. I don't think there are toooooo many leechers now looking about the islands I'm on.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Dragons den moment coming on........

So much more important stuff in my life than to get into a tizwaz with people about a silly game. So for that reason I declare myself OUT :wave:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

It's only really one person that named and shamed you evil, is that worth leaving over? If it is just a silly game why make a stand and leave?


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm not making a stand mate to do that I believe you need to be present :lol:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

You do ?  lol


----------

